# Need to relocate nesting pigeons with egg.



## CHARLIE (Aug 28, 2006)

Hello, 

My brother recently moved to a new condo and he has 2 sets of pigeon nest on his balcony and there's an egg in the nest. He has 3 cats and plans on putting the litterbox in the balcony. What can he do to relocate the pigeon and eggs safely? Thanks.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

CHARLIE said:


> Hello,
> 
> My brother recently moved to a new condo and he has 2 sets of pigeon nest on his balcony and there's an egg in the nest. He has 3 cats and plans on putting the litterbox in the balcony. What can he do to relocate the pigeon and eggs safely? Thanks.


Basically nothing. Moving the nests of pigeons is a really iffy thing .. they will most likely abandon the nests and eggs if moved. Ask your brother to do what is called candling the egg. That means taking the egg into a dark area like a closet and shining a flashlight through it. If there are no signs of veins (will look like spidery little tendrils), then the egg has not yet started to develop or in not fertile and can be discarded and the nest removed. If the egg appears to be fertile, then it is difficult decision time .. let them hatch the egg .. about 19 days max .. raise the baby .. another 5-6 weeks.

Please keep us posted on this.

Terry


----------



## CHARLIE (Aug 28, 2006)

*thanks*

Hi 

Thanks. I will let my brother know and will keep you posted.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

If he doesn't want to wait that long and is just going to toss the eggs, someone in the area might be willing to take them (if they're fertile). Just an idea.


----------

